# deer camp septic tank



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

Need to build a homemade septic tank for the cabin at deer camp for toilet. Anybody have a good cheap design?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

depending on how cheap you want to get... a 55 gallon plastic barrel or two might not be a bad starting place. I would imagine you could run your drain line into a barrel, with one field line coming out of it.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Understand I am not suggesting this, but some people dig a big hole and cover it with a sheet of plywood, pvc pipe into the hole...

Others buy a real small septic tank and bury that.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

good topic, I have a holding tank in my 5th wheel and try to limit toilet use---its only 30 gallons. Ive thought of digging a big ol hole and pouring lime in it ????


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

plastic 55 gal or what mr.helm suggested,we have an out house.fixen to have plumbing as soon as the county inspects the new barn.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Here's the cheapest way to do it properly. If this is too much work/money, then digging a hole will be the only cheaper option.

http://www.wikihow.com/Construct-a-Septic-System


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I think one of the most important things to do correctly, is get your slope of your drain pipes right. If you have too much slope, then your solids won't be transported down the pipe correctly. It's the case of when more is NOT better.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Get two 55 gallon metal drums (the plastic ones will float out of the hole). 

Dig a hole large enough to set the two drums side by side.

In the drum closest to the house cut a hole large enough to slide a piece of 4 or 6" PVC into about 4 inches below the top of the barrel. Drill (5) 1/2" holes in the bottom of this barrel in the shape of the 5 dots on a dominoe. This is the drum that you'll run your sewer pipe to, the easiest way is to just use an L at the end of the pipe and hang it in the top of the barrel.

In the drum farthest from the house cut a hole large enough to slide a piece of 4 or 6" PVC into about 4 inches below the top of the barrel. Drill (5) 1/2" holes in the bottom of this barrel in the shape of the 5 dots on a dominoe.

Connect the two drums with a short length of PVC pipe that fits the holes you cut in the two barrels, then in the space surrounding the drums pour readymix cement (already mixed with water) until the cement gets up about half way on the barrels. You might have to put some weight on the barrels to keep them from floating up while you do the cement, so be slow when pouring it.

Let the cement stand over night then fill with enough cement to cover the other half of the barrels. It sounds like a lot but it's not, just don't dig too large of a hole.

You can cover the barrels with whatever you want; most folks use heavy tin but it will last forever.

TH


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

I have some 300 gallon plastic tanks that can be used and would work great if anyone is interested. They had chemicals in them at one time and should not be used for potable water or feed, but would make great septic tanks and have had a few people use these for that. The tanks have a 2" valve drain at the base and a large (maybe 10") hole in the top. I'll give these away if anyone is interested in picking them up. I'm located in Tomball.

Russell


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

We had a camphouse that had only a drain field. Used it with shower,sink, commode for probably 15 years till we got outpriced. Never had an issue with it at all. Only used weekends 3-4 months a year and to maybe 1 weekend a month rest of year. Had appx 6 folks in camp at any given time.
Jeff


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

spread hay under and over your field lines before you bury it also.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I remember someone last week was trying to give away like a 5000 + gallon gas tank. That would be perfect to pump into. 
Jeff


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

We built one similar to the one Trouthunter described except we used plastic drums and drilled quite a few holes in the second one. Dug a hole and set them in and covered them. Never had a problem with them floating up. We did that about 10 years ago and in spite of having as many as 8-9 staying in the trailer at a time we never had a problem. Changed to a new low flow toilet a few years ago to stop pouring so much water in. Not on the lease now but it's still there and still functioning.


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

we use a 5 gallon home depot paint bucket with a fresh trash bag for each trip, worked fine for us . Of course if your butt is not wide enough you could fall in.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

lol


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

I buried a 5 gal. bucket upside down and cut a hole in top run the hose into it, but it is only me and the wife every weekend in hunting season.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*septic system*

I understand your dilemma, but several years ago in Edwards County there was a state person with TCEQ going around inspecting, finding and threatening to fine individuals with illegal septic systems. I know as I bought a place where the previous owner had installed one- a 55 gallon drum with 4" PVC pipe in and 4" perforated field drain line out. The problem in installing this system is digging a hole for the 55 gallon drum and burying the PVC pipe in rock, and expecting it to percolate/drain into it! The simplest and legal solution (at that time) was a burn toilet-a 55 gallon drum cut in half with a toilet seat on top. When you got ready to leave you just pour a mixture of 1 part gas to 4 parts diesel and burn the [email protected]! I even applied for the permit which cost me $200+ dollars. My neighbors just ignored him but do not use an illegal septic system or an outhouse but either burn it or use a "Bumperdumper"! That's the government for you chasing hunters that use outhouses/illegal septic systems a couple of weeks out of the year to make a little more money for the State when cows, horses and sheep are running around [email protected] large volumes but that won't affect our aquifer system that is used for drinking water! Give me a break-let's put diapers on the critters and change them regularly!!!!!! LMFAO-less $200!!!!!


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

sps said:


> we use a 5 gallon home depot paint bucket with a fresh trash bag for each trip, worked fine for us . Of course if your butt is not wide enough you could fall in.


LOL What did you do with the bag??


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, just throw em in the fire before you ge ready to leave. P.S.-dont smell the smoke


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

http://2coolclassifieds.com/showthread.php?t=2580

HERE YOU GO


----------

